# I know this sounds stupid but what does FOTD mean?



## miss_emc (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm really sorry if its a dumb question but i've searched all over the forums and i can't find an answer! It's really annoying, i'm trying to guess but not sure if i'm right!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 30, 2006)

Face of the Day


----------



## miss_emc (Jul 30, 2006)

Ahh! Thanks heaps!


----------

